

Ask HN: HN RSS feed links to HN, not original source - samspenc

Looks like the RSS feed for HN was changed recently - all the &quot;articles&quot; in the RSS feed point to the HN link (and comments), NOT the original article.<p>Previously, the RSS feed was set up so that the title linked to the article, and the &quot;comments&quot; link below linked to the HN article.<p>Can it be changed back? I liked the previous setup that made it easy to get to the original article AND the comments with one click.
======
jack-r-abbit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5885919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5885919)

Still broken for me using Google Reader.

~~~
samspenc
Thanks! Commented on that thread as well.

------
kogir
Oops, something I'd fixed was accidentally reverted. You should see working
links again in ~5 minutes.

~~~
samspenc
Thanks! Working perfectly now, thanks for the fix!

------
samspenc
Actually, looks like it was just changed last night - the links before then
are fine.

